

Illusory ownership of an invisible body reduces social anxiety responses - xyby
http://www.nature.com/srep/2015/150423/srep09831/full/srep09831.html

======
hodelsaas
potential future solution to public speaking woes? I assume this also reduces
general (including positive) social engagement, which ought to be studied

